# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سطح دشواری کنکور و قلم چی ....؟!

## Mr Sky

*salam
.
.
کسی میدونه سطح سوالات قلمچی  نسبت به کنکور تو همه درسا چطوره؟!
.
.
مثلا اگه تو آزمونای کانون شیمی رو بین 50 تا 60 بزنیم تو کنکور هم همین میشه؟!...فقط با توجه سطح سوالا منظورمه.بقیه چیزا رو ولش.
.
.
.
.
.یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه سایتی یا سایتی! هست که سطح سوالای کنکور 95 و 94  رو معلوم کرده باشه؟....مثل کتابای کمک درسی که سطح تستا رو تو پاسخنامه با  علامت مثلا  A.B.C.D مشخص کرده......
.
.*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *salam
> .
> .
> کسی میدونه سطح سوالات قلمچی  نسبت به کنکور تو همه درسا چطوره؟!
> .
> .
> مثلا اگه تو آزمونای کانون شیمی رو بین 50 تا 60 بزنیم تو کنکور هم همین میشه؟!...فقط با توجه سطح سوالا منظورمه.بقیه چیزا رو ولش.
> .
> .
> ...


برو سایت خیلی سبز سوالای 95 با پاسخنامه گذاشته با شکلک نشون میده سطح سوالات رو [emoji16]

----------


## Rasoul Azadi

سلام دوست عزیز....سطح سوالای قلم چی  توی شیمی میشه گفت از سطح سوالای کنکور یه کم بالاتره....پس اگه توی کانون ۶۰ میزنی میتونی توی کنکور شصت به بالا بزنی

فرستاده شده از SM-J500Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Forgotten

شیمی کانون سوالای خوبی داره واقعا 
زیستمشم همینطور 
اکثر سوالای فیزیکشم عالیه 
من ریاضیشو زیاد نمیپسندم  :Yahoo (4): 

عمومی ها هم تعطیله به نظرم

----------


## Forgotten

> *
> عمومی ها رو منم فک میکنم راحته...مخصوصا زبان و دینی....ولی عربی بنظرم یکم سخته.
> .
> .
> مهم  شیمی و فیزیکه ...که تا اینجا خوشبختانه همه میگن سخته;-)*


از بعضی از سوالای برادران فاکتور بگیریم فیزیکشم عالیه

----------


## mahdi2015

سطح سوالا مهم نیست اگه سخت باشه واسه همست آسونم باشه واسه همست چه فرقی داره؟

----------


## matrooke

هزار نفر میشه مثال زد که بهتر قلم چی زدن
هزار نفر میشه مثال زد بدتر زدن
حسابی روش نیست
شرایط کنکور فرق میکنه(اونایی که شرکت کردن میگن)

----------


## Lovelife

> برو سایت خیلی سبز سوالای 95 با پاسخنامه گذاشته با شکلک نشون میده سطح سوالات رو [emoji16]


*
هرچی میگردم پیداش نمی کنم کسی میتونه لینکشو بده؟*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> دمت گرم.....خیلی با این شکلکا حال میکنم...مخصوصا سطح c ...خخ...البته هنوز نرفتم........اگه بود دمت گرم اگه نبودم که هیچی...!*


| انتشارات خیلی سبز
دمم گرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> عمومی ها رو منم فک میکنم راحته...مخصوصا زبان و دینی....ولی عربی بنظرم یکم سخته.
> .
> .
> مهم  شیمی و فیزیکه ...که تا اینجا خوشبختانه همه میگن سخته;-)*


داداش شیمی کلا راحته مشکل وقته و سرعت تو محاسبات اگه توی قلم از ریاضیت میزنی وقتش به شیمی میدی فک نکن خیلی فوق العاده ای ! البته نمیخوام روحیه منفی بدم ولی منم مثلا هندسه پایه نمیزنم وقتش میدم به شیمی بالا 50 میزنم تا 80 هم میتونم ولی ایا تو کنکور انقدر میتونم وقت بدم بهش ؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> | انتشارات خیلی سبز
> البته فقط شیمی رو شکلک دار کرده:-(*


فیزیک پیش هم داره  :Yahoo (94):  بقیه رو چک نکردم  :Yahoo (94):  ولی خلی مهم نیست بابا

----------


## Petrichor

> هزار نفر میشه مثال زد که بهتر قلم چی زدن
> هزار نفر میشه مثال زد بدتر زدن
> حسابی روش نیست
> شرایط کنکور فرق میکنه(اونایی که شرکت کردن میگن)


*
آره دقیقا همینطوریه . من خودم تو کانون زیر هفتاد نداشتم ولی تو کنکور ... 
به هیچ عنوان برا خودتون پیش زمینه ایجاد نکنین !*

----------


## علی..

> *salam
> .
> .
> کسی میدونه سطح سوالات قلمچی  نسبت به کنکور تو همه درسا چطوره؟!
> .
> .
> مثلا اگه تو آزمونای کانون شیمی رو بین 50 تا 60 بزنیم تو کنکور هم همین میشه؟!...فقط با توجه سطح سوالا منظورمه.بقیه چیزا رو ولش.
> .
> .
> ...


عزیزسوالات قلمچی جامعش بایدببینی60میزنی چون سوالات قلمچی مبحثی یافوقش ازیه کتابه بایدرو3تاکتاب بسنجی خودتو،اماسوالات شیمی قلمچی سطحش بالاست اماشایدسوالاتیوببینیدکه عیناتکراربشه توآزمون های مختلفش اماخوبه 60میزنی به راحت ادامه بده،البته بگم شرایط کنکورکاملامتفاوته شایداینجا60بزنی اونجا30ویابالعکس،هروقت دیدی سرعتت بالاست توحل سوال این خوبه چون سوالات شیمی وقت گیرن

----------

